# $1400 Gravel Bike Recommendation



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

In anticipation of the next stimulus check, looking for a new gravel bike that can take a beating on the local dirt roads.

Go.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> In anticipation of the next stimulus check, looking for a new gravel bike that can take a beating on the local dirt roads.
> 
> Go.


A Surly Cross Check or Straggler...


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

3T Exploro


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jamis Renegade S4:









Jamis® Renegade®


Defining versatility in modern adventure bikes since 2014. Equipped for any adventure regardless of tire choice, frame size, on-road or off.




www.jamisbikes.com


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Norco Search XR Steel - very hard to find, but they are very well designed with good bang for the buck.
Built bike is a little over your budget. You could get the frame set fir $1100 and build it up with eBay components.

‘Used may be a good option if you set up an eBay search. That is how I found one recently. We now have three in the family.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Lombard said:


> Jamis Renegade S4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My LBS is a Jamis dealer. How long have you had yours? Any problems or gripes about it? It seems kind of heavy at 23 lbs. Thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> My LBS is a Jamis dealer. How long have you had yours? Any problems or gripes about it? It seems kind of heavy at 23 lbs. Thanks.


I have a 2017 Renegade Exploit which is a few steps up from that one, but retailed at about $2,200. It is also CroMo, but has full Shimano 105. Same weight, 23lbs which isn't bad for a gravel bike. I love mine!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Cannondale CAADX


----------

